# Fake names



## TomMurphy (Jul 3, 2014)

Just out of interest, why does everyone try so hard to cover their names? 
I thought what we do isn't a criminal offence.

Unless you have to break in or you go with the intention of nicking stuff, surely it's fine to tell everyone who you are?

Am I missing something?


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 3, 2014)

Not really, it's the same with any forum really: i.e most people have a username which is different to their real name!

There is a DerelictPlaces Facebook Social group, which is obv everyones real (well Facebook) names


----------



## TomMurphy (Jul 3, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Not really, it's the same with any forum really: i.e most people have a username which is different to their real name!
> 
> There is a DerelictPlaces Facebook Social group, which is obv everyones real (well Facebook) names



Goddit! Thanks! I was worried I was missing something stupid and putting myself at risk!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 3, 2014)

Some people choose to be completely anon and cover their face etc. I guess it's a t'interweb thing. 
I sometimes wear a mask, but also have full face pics on here, totally up to the individual.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 3, 2014)

i have a user name but on my postings on flickr my real name is there lol


----------



## krela (Jul 3, 2014)

Using nicknames on chat rooms, forums etc has been the norm since the Internet existed.


----------



## skoobysoo (Jul 3, 2014)

it's a waste of time trying to hide your ID really. If someone wants to find everything about you they could do it in hours with the right skills and resources. It is possible to hide but you need the same skills and resouces! Or pay someonea lot of money to do it for you.


----------



## TomMurphy (Jul 3, 2014)

skoobysoo said:


> it's a waste of time trying to hide your ID really. If someone wants to find everything about you they could do it in hours with the right skills and resources. It is possible to hide but you need the same skills and resouces! Or pay someonea lot of money to do it for you.



I thought exactly the same. People usually post pictures in multiple places. 
A quick Google reverse image search and you can find out a lot.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Jul 3, 2014)

TomMurphy said:


> I thought exactly the same. People usually post pictures in multiple places.
> A quick Google reverse image search and you can find out a lot.



there are some that arent aware how to do it


----------



## ZeaJane (Jul 3, 2014)

I had wondered this too, as I have a pretty unique name. Glad it's all good though


----------

